# سؤال في بعض المواد ....



## زرقة السماء (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...


كيف الحال إخوتي .... 
أريد مساعدتكم و نصائحكم بخصوص مجموعة من المواد ( المواد باللون الاحمر يجب على أخذها هذا الفصل و المواد باللون الاسود أريد مشورتكم لأخذ أثنين منهما في الفصل القادم ) و كيف يمكنني أن أستفيد بقدر الامكان منها و عن ماذا تتكلم كل مادة و لكم جزيل الشكر ...


Machine Dynamic
Embedded Systems
Properties and Strength of Materials
Fluids Mechanics
Numerical Methods for Engineering 
Circuit Analysis II




و أذا أمكنكم تزويدي بأفضل المراجع في هذه المواد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بخصوص المواد المذكورة سأقوم بتوضيح كل واحدة على حدى
المادة: Machine Dynamics
الوصف: مادة تقوم بدراسة وتحليل الأنظمة الميكانيكية والكهربية والهيدروليكية والحرارية من أجل الحصول على مجموعة من المعادلات والتي قد تعبر عن كيفية رفع وخفض أداء المنظومة أو لدراسة المؤثرات الخارجية على تلك المنظومة.

المادة: Embedded Systems
الوصف: تسمى باللغة العربية الأنظمة المحكمة الربط, أي سواءً كانت أنظمة ميكانيكية أو كهربية أو أي نظام آخر بإن عملية التشغيل والحفاظ على الأداء تتم من خلال منظومة تتكون من ميكروبروسيسور أو ميكروكنترولر.

المادة: Properties and Strength of Materials
الوصف: مادة جميلة تُدرس فيها خصائص المواد الصناعية وكيفية تغيير تلك الخواص تبعاً للخصائص المطلوبة في التطبيقات.

المادة: Fluids Mechanics
الوصف: مادة أكثر من رائعة تُدرس فيها الموائع ( السوائل والغازات) وصفات كل منهما, والعديد من التطبيقات عليها.

المادة: Numerical Methods for Engineering 
الوصف: قد تكون مادة جديدة وغريبة المفهوم ولكنها مهمة للغاية, تُدرس بها كيفية الحصول على نتائج للمعادلات الرياضية التي يصعب الحصول أو يستحيل الحصول على ناتج نهائي لها.

المادة: Circuit Analysis II
الوصف: كورس تكميلي لتحليل الدوائر الكهربية ولكن هذه المرة تكون الدوائر أكثر تعقيداً ولكنها مادة سهلة.

من وجهة نظري فإن أفضل مادتين يمكن أن تؤخذ هما
1. Machine Dynamics
2. Fluid Mechanics
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## زرقة السماء (20 يناير 2008)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> بخصوص المواد المذكورة سأقوم بتوضيح كل واحدة على حدى
> المادة: Machine Dynamics
> الوصف: مادة تقوم بدراسة وتحليل الأنظمة الميكانيكية والكهربية والهيدروليكية والحرارية من أجل الحصول على مجموعة من المعادلات والتي قد تعبر عن كيفية رفع وخفض أداء المنظومة أو لدراسة المؤثرات الخارجية على تلك المنظومة.
> ...


 


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ....


شكرا جزيلا لك أخي و جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك لي ما لا علم لي به ...
كنت متشوقة جدا لدراسة المادتين الاخريين لكونها يعتمدان على البرمجة...
و لكن لكونك أشرت على باخذ Machine Dynamics و Fluid Mechaincs فساحاول أخذهما و لكن هل يمكنك أن توضح لي لماذا هما أفضل مادتين و شكرا جزيلا لك ....


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 يناير 2008)

*نصيحتي*

السلام عليكم 

بصراحة لا أستطيع إبداء النصيحه لانها سوف تكون من وجهة نظري وتوجهاتي في دراسة الميكاترونيكس .. إنما ببساطة يمكنني شرح كل من المواد بشكل مختصر ولك الاختيار ..
Properties and Strength of Materials
Circuit Analysis II
هذه المواد إجباريه ويجب أخذها في الكورس الحالي

Machine Dynamic
مادة قريبه للميكانيك حسب علمي وليس لها دخل في الكهرباء وتدرس فيها تحليل الانظمة الميكانيكيه في حالة الحركه (مثل معرفة سرعة وتعجيل جميع أجزاء الماكنه وكذلك السرعه النسبيه) ويجب دراسة الميكانيك الستاتك قبل أخذ هذه الماده 
Embedded Systems
 تطبيق للمايكروكونترولر والمايكروبروسسر وكيفية استخدام كل منها للتحكم بأنظمه خارجيه ميكانيكيه أو كهربائيه او غيرها ويجب عليك فهم اساسيات المايكروبروسسر ولغة الاسمبلي قبل أخذ هذه الماده
Fluids Mechanics
ماده مكمله لعلم الفلود الواسع وتأتي بعد اكمال دراسة الفلود الستاتك وقوانين الجريان البسيط ولهذه الماده تطبيقات عديده في هندسة الايروديناميك والطائرات والسيارات والتزييت وهي مادة ميكانيكيه بحته
Numerical Methods for Engineering 
استخدام الطرق العدديه لحل المعادلات الرياضيه (بطريقه مشابهه لطريقة عمل الكومبيوتر) ولاتعتمد على اي من الميكانيك او الكهرباء وانما رياضيات بحت وهي ماده سهلة لكن تحتاج الى الدقه

هذا عرض موجز لكل مادة ويبقى الخيار لك .....
بحسب رأيي اذا كان توجهك ميكانيك يمكنك اختيار
Machine Dynamic
Fluids Mechanics
واذا كان التوجه برمجه , الكترونيك ورياضيات فالافضل هو
Embedded Systems
Numerical Methods for Engineering

أسف على الاطاله وبالتوفيق


----------

